
A new Live Fourier Transform demonstration (2014) [video] - arseny-n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiKrrGR57aI
======
arseny-n
Link to the orignial blogpost:
[https://lookingatnothing.com/index.php/archives/991](https://lookingatnothing.com/index.php/archives/991)

